# groin exploration after hernia repair



## cdehner (Oct 31, 2008)

Could someone please help me with this. This patient had a hernia repair in the spring he continued to have pain. The physician took him back to the OR.
She performed a: left groin exploration with excision of scar and nerve fragment. The pathology report came back benign peripheral nerve with adipose tissue. I am not sure where to go with this. I would appreciate any help.
Thanks
cjd


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Look at the 338.X codes.

Also, even though your Path report doesn't mention it, the surgeon stated he excised a "scar".


----------



## mbort (Oct 31, 2008)

for procedure codes, you may want to consider perhaps a neurolysis, excision of nerve or something of that sort and maybe the excision of the scar depending on the approach and technique used for the excision.


----------

